# FP kit compatibility



## C. Scott (Dec 15, 2010)

Is there a kit that will interchange with the discountinued Ligero?  I bought some of the very last Ligero kits last year from CSUSA.  Beautiful pen BTW.   Anyway, I'd like to convert them to a FP and I was wondering if there was a current offering that would fit the Ligero.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 20, 2010)

C. Scott said:


> Is there a kit that will interchange with the discountinued Ligero?  I bought some of the very last Ligero kits last year from CSUSA.  Beautiful pen BTW.   Anyway, I'd like to convert them to a FP and I was wondering if there was a current offering that would fit the Ligero.




IIRC the El Grande is a match.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2010)

I believe the ElGrande is or will soon be discontinued, as well.  But the Churchill is the same "front end".  I don't know if it fits the Ligero, or not.


----------



## C. Scott (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks!  I'll check into it.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 21, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> *I believe the ElGrande is or will soon be discontinued, as well.*  But the Churchill is the same "front end".  I don't know if it fits the Ligero, or not.



I love the EG and its cousins. Is it not selling? 

*DurocShark grumbles about people discontinuing pens *HE* likes


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 21, 2010)

Arizona silhouette, Berea hardwoods, and Beartooth woods all sell complete front sections for the El Grande series. There is a good chance they will work. I can check later this afternoon if no one else offers.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 25, 2010)

The front sections from the El Grande will therad into the Ligaro pen body but it wont work with the Ligaro hardware . The Ligaro uses a sectrion that has the cap threads on it so if you use the El Grande section the cap will have nothing to thread on to .


----------

